# Marine Biology in Dubai



## gracie_23 (May 12, 2011)

Hi all,

Just joined this forum - I have been reading lots of the posts over the past month. I am re-locating to Dubai this August and wondered if anybody had any information on marine biology jobs within Dubai or even any active conservation work that may be going on within dive schools over there. 

Thanks for your time to all those that read this!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

There is a good deal of stuff going but locals occupy the positions and the 'workers' tend to be very very low paid. A visit out to the marine ministry is quite interesting if you can get a tour. There is coral propagation research going on as well as breeding and stocking research/program. 

You can check with atlantis as well as with the dubai aquarium in the mall to see if they have any openings. I dont know if al barsha has hired for their new store but can check with them. There are also a few marine stores in the area, and you maybe could make your way around to them to see if they are looking for help if you are coming over as a spouse and not as someone needing an expat package. You never know though, you could get lucky!

There is a turtle organization that is active here. Google it. I met a local who is involved with it but even he is a 'volunteer' of it so to say, in a round about way.


----------



## gracie_23 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info - yeah i guessed that the workers would probably be local in these kind of organisations.. I have been in contact with the WWF branch over there but apart from that I think i'm going to have to wait til I get there! I e-mailed Atlantis and Dubai Mall last month but I have read lots on here that you don't really hear back from people when e-mailing from elsewhere other than Dubai. 
I would LOVE to get something in Marine Biology as that is what my degree and Masters degree is in, however perhaps I will have to look into other jobs and volunteer at the weekends or evenings.
I am coming over with a friend who has a job there so I will need a visa of my own..

Thanks again!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Contact the EDA to get involved with volunteer work, clean up days and reef checks. They're probably your best networking opportunity for paid work too but I just don't think there are that many positions out here.

EDA | Emirates Diving Association


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Give al barsha website a look as they were just recently looking for something in their aquatic division that was going to be opening 'soon'.


----------



## gracie_23 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks guys - Jynxgirl what is the name of the place in Al Barsha? I'm googling marine lad in Al Barsha but cannot find an official website or anything!

Thanks Mr Rossi, I shall give them a whirl


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Check it out here Al Barsha Veterinary Clinic


----------



## gracie_23 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks again Jynxgirl - I have looked into that and given them an e-mail. I will continue the netwrking and fingers crossed I come into contact with some people in the know! Another totally unrealted question - i hope you don't mind me asking..given my situation that I am moving over without a job lined up - how much money would you recommend bringing?? I have free accomodation over there with my friend for the time being but will need to pay half bills, half food and going for a few drinks at the weekend. I am young and obviously understand it could be very easy to get wrapped up in it all, but I do have my head on my shoulders and understand fully that I can't be enjoying myself too much until I have a job secured (if i manage that!!).

Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Looking at the sticky thread will give you an ideal of costs depending on size of the apartment/villa. Personally, I would suggest you have 3500 dirhams a month for not scrounging but will not leave you living the expensive lifestyle by any means. Many people live on less but think a westerner would find it hard to do so.


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

Please don't misunderstand me

If you are PADI instructure licenses holder and female I think you don't need to work with other start your own, ladies students ( locals & non locals) and if you don't mind to teach males ( then your are most wanted among some guyz) please

If you are not, survive with your job and try to get PADI licenses.

Regards,


----------



## gracie_23 (May 12, 2011)

remaaz said:


> Please don't misunderstand me
> 
> If you are PADI instructure licenses holder and female I think you don't need to work with other start your own, ladies students ( locals & non locals) and if you don't mind to teach males ( then your are most wanted among some guyz) please
> 
> ...


Hi Remaaz, thanks for your post. Do you think there is room for more diving businesses out there? It would be great to get your opinion on this.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

gracie_23 said:


> Do you think there is room for more diving businesses out there?


If you have tens of 1000's of dollars, dirhams or zlotys worth of capital to start up a school and have the business acumen to do something different in the market then I'd say yes.

If you are actually just enquiring about being a dive instructor (either freelance or salaried) then there are plenty already. However due to the low paid nature of the job and the high costs of the UAE, there is quiet a high turnover and some positions available.

Though it's the kind of thing most people do for the experience and passion of diving before either moving on to a career or to Thailand, Philippines etc where it's cheaper to live.


----------



## smit1989 (Jun 1, 2011)

gracie_23 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just joined this forum - I have been reading lots of the posts over the past month. I am re-locating to Dubai this August and wondered if anybody had any information on marine biology jobs within Dubai or even any active conservation work that may be going on within dive schools over there.
> 
> Thanks for your time to all those that read this!


Im not sure about Dubai, but as far as i know most of the diving in the UAE occur's in Fujeirah and not Dubai..as far as marine conservation jobs..try looking for some in Abu Dhabi..im sure they will have something..


----------

